
How I went from being a stranger to having a network in Silicon Valley - jordangonen
https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-went-from-being-a-stranger-to-having-a-network-in-silicon-valley-8cf7ac5fed#.8j40kfz2g
======
pedalpete
Jordan mentions "What is your goal?" but the friends of mine who connect with
people would say - it isn't about your goal, it's about their goal. How can
you be useful to the people you meet?

